# Is Swissvax worth it ??



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey guys, looking for some experienced opinions here from people that have tried the swissvax range. 

Im running very low on some essential stock just now ( shampoo, glass cleaner, tyre shine... etc ) and im looking at going all swissvax ? 

But ... is it worth it ? I dont mind saving my money and waiting/paying for the most expensive stuff if its worth it . But would my money be better spent buying from different brands ? 

I love the design and performance claims of swissvax .... but would i see just as good performance from buying , BTBM shampoo, Z-16 tyre gel and M3 window cleaner as i would swissvax products ? 

look forward to your replys


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

you cant really beat autosmart for that kind of stuff tbh


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

probably tbh apart from certain "finishing items" like wax, CF, pneu but tbh som eof the others are just as good its all personal taste tbh.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

zepp85 said:


> Hey guys, looking for some experienced opinions here from people that have tried the swissvax range.
> 
> Im running very low on some essential stock just now ( shampoo, glass cleaner, tyre shine... etc ) and im looking at going all swissvax ?
> 
> ...


I think buying products all from one manufacturer is for someone looking purely for a fashion statement more than the serious performance of the products.

I don't think there is any one manufacturer that produces the best range of products. Dont get me wrong Swissvax products are very good, but you can pay extortionate amounts for them. Its all about the price : performance ratio for me :thumb:



Ninja59 said:


> probably tbh apart from certain "finishing items" like wax, CF, pneu but tbh som eof the others are just as good its all personal taste tbh.


and that :lol:


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

gr33n said:


> I think buying products all from one manufacturer is for someone looking purely for a fashion statement more than the serious performance of the products.
> 
> I don't think there is any one manufacturer that produces the best range of products. Dont get me wrong Swissvax products are very good, but you can pay extortionate amounts for them. Its all about the price : performance ratio for me :thumb:
> 
> and that :lol:


Thats the responses i was expecting, and tbh i agree ! But ..... i am the type of person who likes to have designer clothes etc.

But .... im also wanting to make sure they perform. And thats what my question is really, does the performance match the price tag !? Or would i simply be paying a lot more for inferior products ?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I used to use all their products but apart from Best of Show I much prefer Poorboys and Chemical Guy products.

And I don't think I will replace that pot either as I mainly use sealants now, Opti Seal and Gtechniq are far superior and last ages.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

zepp85 said:


> Thats the responses i was expecting, and tbh i agree ! But ..... i am the type of person who likes to have designer clothes etc.
> 
> But .... im also wanting to make sure they perform. And thats what my question is really, does the performance match the price tag !? Or would i simply be paying a lot more for inferior products ?


^^^^^^ Thats the man to ask :lol:


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> I used to use all their products but apart from Best of Show I much prefer Poorboys and Chemical Guy products.
> 
> And I don't think I will replace that pot either as I mainly use sealants now, Opti Seal and Gtechniq are far superior and last ages.


Thanks for your reply. What products would you use instead of Pneu, crystal or car bath ?

Gtech C2 was going to be my LSP even with everything else Swissvax. ( possibly saving for BOS in summer )


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

gr33n said:


> ^^^^^^ Thats the man to ask :lol:


Confused ? lol


----------



## SC4SC (May 8, 2008)

zepp85 said:


> Thats the responses i was expecting, and tbh i agree ! But ..... i am the type of person who likes to have designer clothes etc.
> 
> But .... im also wanting to make sure they perform. And thats what my question is really, does the performance match the price tag !? Or would i simply be paying a lot more for inferior products ?


Zepp85 - I am a Swissvax detailer. I honestly love their products. I have tested lots of different brands, both in the UK and USA, and I came to the conclusion that Swissvax are the best.

As you know, Rolls Royce, Spyker, Lamborghini and Mercedes tested these products ( when I say tested, I mean tested) then came to the conclusion that they were the most superior products in the market place. Now when you buy your Phantom, an OEM Swissvax bag is in the boot.

In conclusion, why dont you come to the NEC at the AutoShow - http://www.autosportinternational.com this week - THURS/FRI/SAT/SUN and see the products in action. Meet all the Swissvax UK team and then come to your own conclusion.

SIMPLY THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

SC4SC said:


> Zepp85 - I am a Swissvax detailer. I honestly love their products. I have tested lots of different brands, both in the UK and USA, and I came to the conclusion that Swissvax are the best.
> 
> As you know, Rolls Royce, Spyker, Lamborghini and Mercedes tested these products ( when I say tested, I mean tested) then came to the conclusion that they were the most superior products in the market place. Now when you buy your Phantom, an OEM Swissvax bag is in the boot.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your post

+1 for swissvax !

Im off on wed, will actually have a very good think about coming down !


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

zepp85 said:


> Confused ? lol


Sorry, I meant to ask Mirror Finish or another professional detailer :thumb:

Although I think he kind of answered in his last post by the fact that he recommended other products and not simply using products from one manufacturer


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

ive only used 2 sv products and wasn't impressed with either. carbath is awful imo, honestly never used a shampoo as bad. the other was best of show, not a bad wax but zymol glasur is leagues ahead imo and costs about £60 less iirc.


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

gr33n said:


> Sorry, I meant to ask Mirror Finish or another professional detailer :thumb:
> 
> Although I think he kind of answered in his last post by the fact that he recommended other products and not simply using products from one manufacturer


Ok , got you now. :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

gonna throw a question into this tho - at the top end is Crystal Rock worth it's value, i.e what do people reckon it can go up against, or is it really that unique ? hence the price


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

If you're a 'purist' then it would vitually defy logic that one manufacturer could produce the best across all products. 
But you did say you like your designer labels, buy them, do what makes you feel good mate, it's your money!
(My other hobby is koi carp and although I have my favourite Japenese breeders I cannot imagine having a pond full of just one breeder.......some breeders are simply better at producing some varieties than others ; true 'hi-fi' no way is there one top producer of all things 'hi-fi'...you get the idea!)....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

grant_evans said:


> not a bad wax but zymol glasur is leagues ahead imo and costs about £60 less iirc.


Strange thing is that I really didn't like glasur, but love BOS. Wouldn't use the whole range thougj, much prefer to pick the best bits from all the manufacturers.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

Frothey said:


> Strange thing is that I really didn't like glasur, but love BOS. Wouldn't use the whole range thougj, much prefer to pick the best bits from all the manufacturers.


very strange, just shows how much peoples opinions vart when it comes to detailing products.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Evryone has there own opinions especially on the boutique product sides of things. I will be openly blunt and say though the products I have used ( onynx, BOS and cleaner fluid ) none have blown me away. Onynx is a nice wax but since the price increase it has lost its spark for me. BOS I was shocked at how poor durability is gave and that was on a well prepped car, cleaner fluid and correct curing of the wax ( just over 1 month ) zymol carbon outrun BOS by 2 whole months ( 3 months in total ) on the very same car prepped identical only using dodo lime prime lite as a cleanser instead. Dont get me wrong, the products are nice to work with and very easy to use but as for the price tag being warranted, there will be a divide, im not so taken since the price hoik personally.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Even swissvax dont use all swissvax items when i did there training day.They was different products from different manufatures


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Yes Swisswax is great, I loved BOS and Shield. Pneu is nice and CF is useful.

That being said I sold mine because as an enthusiastic amateur I just couldn't justify the cost of these on my shelves. Maybe when I'm more flush I'll buy some more. But with considered prepration and product choice you'll get the look you want for less cost.


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

cheers for the input guys, think i might just keep playing about with products for a while !! Would be a bit gutted to spend £££ and be dissapointed.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

you occasionally see part/sample pots up for sale - get hold of one of them. TBH a full pot is a bit of a waste as unless you are going to wax very regularly, it will take you forever to get through one.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Frothey said:


> you occasionally see part/sample pots up for sale - get hold of one of them. TBH a full pot is a bit of a waste as unless you are going to wax very regularly, it will take you forever to get through one.


Surely the same can be said of any wax or good quality sealant from any manufacturer? Someone has to buy the new, full pot/bottle at some point.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

I think first you have to tried and then say something about it , several years back i though Zymol and Swissvax was pure marketing...
After using both lines i now that they have marketing yes , but hey have superb quality and i find many people bashing it because of the price only.

I have a vw because i can´t afford a Lamborghini ...or a GTR :thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

The only thing I'll add to this thread is that as well as the Swissvax Glass cleaner, tyre dressing etc are very effective, and also designed to be used as a complete system.. eg, Pneu overspray is designed to wipe off waxed bodywork and not remove wax underneath.

Little things like that in the development of the product are where the extra money is spent.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

swissvax wheel brushes are the dogs danglies IMO. and nano express is great as is cleaner fluid. not used much else of theirs though.


----------



## distracted (Oct 30, 2010)

The oh gave me a Swissvax starter kit for my birthday 2 years ago. It had all of the basics (carbath, pneu, cleaner polish and a lot of applicators and microfibres). Personally I wouldn't splash the cash on carbath but would recommend Pneu to someone who liked a satin finish dressing and the applicators were some of the best I've owned.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

John @ PB said:


> Surely the same can be said of any wax or good quality sealant from any manufacturer? Someone has to buy the new, full pot/bottle at some point.


So maybe retailers should put pressure on manufacturers to make smaller bottles........


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Very disappointed that their waxes don't work. I could never afford any but I was aspiring to try one some day, till I read this thread.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Very interesting thread, I was going to go for the Swixxvax wheel wax, now I'm strongly considering using my FK1000p instead or opting for a different brand!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Like every brand, Swissvax has some great products and some not so great ones. 

I think the shampoo in particular is bad. No suds which is very weird if you know what I mean. 

The Pneu gives same look as Z16 so you might get on well with it. I really like this one. 

The waxes and cleaner fluid are awesome. The autobahn wheel wax is really nice too. 

I found the QD and nano express to be pretty average.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> Like every brand, Swissvax has some great products and some not so great ones.
> 
> I think the shampoo in particular is bad. No suds which is very weird if you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more.

The waxes are great. Some of best av used for ease of use.

Autobahn is great.

I only use the waxes, cleaner fluid really. Got some nano express to try though.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

What's the first Swissvax anybody should try?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I have tried Swissvax Car bath , pneu glossy , quick finish , bos , onyx , leather cleaner , cf prewax , cf medium , cf strong , microfiber towel . My top 3 1-Leather cleaner 2-bos 3-cf prewax , from swissvax line I will buy Leather cleaner again .


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Oynx is great start. Durability isn't great though


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

I went bought a kit of swissvax and bought few other things too. Think more of a novelty item saying I have etc. but the pneu I found didn't last too long compared to car chem tyre shine. Weird I know. But I do love the ease of the waxes


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Highly rate the shield wax. Got bos aswell not used it yet. But smell of the waxes you want to eat them


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

BOS - not worth it imo...smells nice though

Detailing brushes are good though, but just as good as the Envy brushes etc.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Is swissvax waxes as good as zymol? How does Bos fair against concours? Is that a fair comparison? Concours is around £170 , but not sure the price of Bos


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

chewy_ said:


> Is swissvax waxes as good as zymol? How does Bos fair against concours? Is that a fair comparison? Concours is around £170 , but not sure the price of Bos


of the two mentioned, i preferred Concours.










BOS is kicking £200, when i bought it it was £125 and wasn't worth it at that price.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Just looking at you're photo, badly dubbed, and concours definetely looks the more appetising of the two


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

I also have both BOS and Concours, i like them both but if i were to choose only one i would go with Zymol without any hesitation !


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

chewy_ said:


> Just looking at you're photo, badly dubbed, and concours definetely looks the more appetising of the two


Ive eaten Vintage....trust me they may be edible....but they taste like sh*t! :lol:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I prefer Zymol Concours , hard wax but very easy to use very nice texture , cinnamon smell , very nice package , gives nice depth and reflectivity too , best thing in Zymol waxes water behaviour .


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Got to agree with most things on this post.

Onyx is a great entry level wax, but durability isn't great. So layering from the offset is a good start.

In my opinion, SV Pneu is great (very natural finish) can't really compare it Z-16 though (as that's like bubblegum).

Car bath was a big disappointment for me. Once you open it, smell it, its great but its downhill from there. No suds at all, can't remember if it was really well lubricated or not but I was adding more and more to the bucket in the hope there would be more suds.

Leather cleaner and leather milk are probably one of the best products I've used. Think its the third time I've bought it now.

I have a lot more of the range but don't get the time/chance to use them this year.


----------

